# Good entry level bike?



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

I went to hang out with my friend in Newport and he suggested we go biking, I've never really done it. So I used his dads bike/helmet and we went around the bay, about 8-10 miles or so. 


I love it! It's amazing. I run somewhat regularly too and I'm going to get into mountain biking once I get my sisters bike, but this, is awesome! I just wore gym shorts and a long sleeve shirt. Also, what else do I need? Are the compressed shorts really necessary? I didn't see the need for gloves, at least for what I'm doing. Tell me everything I need to know: Tips, tricks, dos and donts, proper form and rhythm.

So any suggestions on a begginer bike? Something decent? I'm not looking for the cheapest, just reasonably priced and a good bike that will last. Don't want to have to upgrade down the line. 

I went to 3 different local shops today...

Road the Trek 1500T which was pretty nice. It was going for $1,000 with lifetime maitenance ( tune-ups and the likes )

Also saw the Cannondale R700 which was my favorite based off what I know. That one was $1,200 with year maitenance/tune-ups

The last one was the Giant OCR2 for $800 with year maitenance/tune-ups. Came with clip in pedals, I just need the boots.

What do you guys suggest out of the 3? There were also a couple Specialized ones in the same range but I forgot the model. 

Do you guys suggest buying the bike online? Trying to find one online used? Ebay didn't seem to have many.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Another bike in that price range*

Orbea Volata......retails for $1199 but I bet you can get it for $100 less. Aluminum frame, carbon seat stays and decent components for the money.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Christoff said:


> Do you guys suggest buying the bike online? Trying to find one online used? Ebay didn't seem to have many.


 Welcome,
a few things....

There's all sorts of info/advice/humor on these boards (as you may or may not know).

Keep in mind "accesory" expenditures, they add up fast. Included pedals are nice, but make up your own mind based off of what you know you want to do now, as well as what you might be wanting to do later--and as HelpfulOldEd says (or might add later) FIT,FIT,FIT.

I'd stick w/ one of your Local Bike Shops (LBS)-going through them you make friends, can get favors/advice, as well as warranty and service (usually with the purchase of a bike from them).

You can get deals through Ebay and the like, I'd say stay away from those unless you know you're ready to do your own maintenance and trouble shooting, as well as assembly.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Welcome to cycling!
There's just too much to cover, but don't get your first bike on Ebay. You really don't know what you want, so you need test ride everything. Let me congratulate you for being willing to spend a thousand dollars...thats a great start. Most newbies wont commit that kind of money for a bike. Essential items are...helmet, a seat bag (for tools needed for fixing flats), a good shop pump (so you can ride the right psi). Later you might add...some pedals and shoes (to develop good form), a jersey with pockets (for ID and snacks), gloves for the long rides (your hands will hurt), and the shorts will also help you on 20+ mile rides.
Proper riding form will come with time. Enjoy yourself! Regardless of what brand you buy, you will be wanting something better in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info thus far guys, I'm just trying to decide on which bike to get then I'll go from there as far as the accessories and which LBS to go to. I definitely don't want to half-arse it as far as gear/bike goes. I'm also pretty sure I'm going to start off with click in pedals.


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

Trek 1500 is a great bike. Better than what most beginners start with, but Treks are very popular and plentiful. Some riders don't like to follow the crowd and want something more unique like the Orbea or others. I don't think the 1500 comes with pedals so you can select what you want. Read some of the threads about pedals and talk to your LBS folks before you select. Most importantly make sure you get the right frame size; other things can be changed or adjusted. As far as upgrading; almost all riders are constantly experimenting and making changes. The majority of riders have more than one bike. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*And now for the alternative option*

I suggest getting the cheapest rideable bike possible for now, and upgrade later. The reason is simply that you are new to riding, and you don't know what you like and you don't like. Moreover, you don't yet know what kind of riding you will be doing.

New riders often display symptoms of "newbike-itis" within the first few months of them getting into the sport, so precautions are not a bad idea ;-).

So go out there and ride, make friends with people who have been riding for a while, talk about their likes and dislikes, and when you're more aware of your likes and dislikes, that is the time to spend some money into a nice bike.

However, a few things don't change:
- fit is important.
- focus on the *ownership experience*, not just the buying experience. going to a good LBS is important. 
- you'll have to spend $$$ on accessories. buy slowly. i now have too many jerseys from all the teams that i have gone through.
- don't forget to have fun/


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

or you could do what i did. i took measurements of myself. spent hours window shopping at the local LBS and trying out bikes and asking what the optimum size would be. armed with that knowledge, i ehaded to craigslist/ ebay and waited for that one deal.

at least i wont have to spend for an entry level bike. Moreover, i could spend that money on rims instead


----------



## samm (Feb 4, 2005)

With the bikes you are comparing, you should look at the group set in helping make your decision. I am not sure what comes stock on the models you mentioned, but I assume they are all 105 and some may have a bit of Ultegra mixed in. You should purchase nothing less than 105 and nothing more than Ultegra. You can find a good full 105 bike for about a grand. The 105 components will last you 1000's of miles and you won't be itching to buy that new Madone for $3000. If you buy less than 105 and you really enjoy cycling, then you will find yourself wanting a new bike very soon. 

It has been said and it is important to get a good fit, thus your LBS is a probably the best option for your first bike. Take the bikes out for a short ride see what feels best. If the shop sets the bike up even close for your test ride, then you probably will not notice a big difference between the frames, thus the importance of the groupo. If you have someone helping you with your purchase then you can go the used route. If you go used make sure you at least know the frame you are buying is the correct size. You can then buy the a new stem and have it fit for about another $100.00. 

It can get overwhelming at first so I would suggest taking your time and don't rush it. Buy the best you can afford, but don't tap yourself out because you will soon want to be buying all the other fun stuff that is crazy expensive. Good luck and let us know what you end up with.


----------



## Slo-dad (Dec 6, 2004)

Christoff said:


> I went to hang out with my friend in Newport and he suggested we go biking, I've never really done it. So I used his dads bike/helmet and we went around the bay, about 8-10 miles or so.
> 
> 
> I love it! It's amazing. I run somewhat regularly too and I'm going to get into mountain biking once I get my sisters bike, but this, is awesome! I just wore gym shorts and a long sleeve shirt. Also, what else do I need? Are the compressed shorts really necessary? I didn't see the need for gloves, at least for what I'm doing. Tell me everything I need to know: Tips, tricks, dos and donts, proper form and rhythm.
> ...


Hey Christoff,

Welcome to cycling. There are lots and lots of great bikes in all price ranges. All the bike you looked at would be fine. A specific brand is much less important than getting the bike that fits YOU and feels right. As your experience and preferences develop, you can move up.

Establishing a good relationship with a local shop is also very advantageous. I can't tell you how much I've gotten in free minor service etc from my LBS.

There is a great club in the RI area called the Narragansett Bay Wheelmen. Check them out. 

Most importantly, get the shorts!!!


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks guys...

Today I found another LBS and checked it out. The guy there was recommending the Scotts ( sp? ) Speedstar S I think. That was going for a $1,000 there. Looked like a nice bike. It was a smaller shop and the guy was cool. I'm still trying to narrow the bikes down but haven't really gotten a chance to ride any of them. As of right now I'm just going off of other peoples preference.


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Well I found another LBS, it is actually one I've already went to but in my city. I decided on the Trek 1500 for me to start off on. The shop is great and it's close so that's nice. 

I was also looking at the 2100 and Specialized Borgise ( sp ? ) at $1,400 but figured I would start off on this since I don't know the difference between all the nice parts.

We did a quick quote of about $1,600 for the full setup.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry for pics! Didn't have much room and I have a $100 best buy digi cam.


I got my helmet, saddlebag, tubes, patches, multi-tool, and chain lube today. I'm getting everything else later. I had my brother drop me off and road it home! I love it!

Although while I was rolling into my driveway I had a bit of a low-speed impact. I pulled my right foot out of the basket and then I got ahead of myself and got the left foot stuck in a rush to pull it out, so I went sideways. I scratched the shifters/left part of the bike and I knocked the chain off. I put the chain back on and everything seems to be good.

I can't wait to ride it tommorow morning!


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

I have a 1500 and am pleased with it. I have five bikes, three road, an MTB and a Trek Classic Cruiser. 

The 1500 is pretty refined without getting into the super high tech carbon fibre and ultra race components. Wheels need to be taken care of, no bumps, ruts, hammering on rough streets. 

It's fast and smooth, nice design. I use mine for training. I don't race. I used to race and appreciate a nice road bike -- but I don't need space age technology. The 1500 is perfect. 

There was a thread in here somewhere about spending $$$ on the "contact points." That's the butt, the pedals, and the hands. Spend some decent money on some decent riding shorts. I went $80 on Pearl Izumi UltraSensor -- but there's a lot of options out there. I looked at some more "tourist" oriented Trek shorts at $50. The Izumis paid for themselves in the first ten miles. 

The 1500 has a decent saddle. So you're set for the time being. 

Gloves -- The 1500 has padded wrap on the bars. Some gloves help cushion the hands. I don't go all out on these -- I get the mesh weave backs and about $10. Gloves come and go. Most of them are fine. You want decent padding, but also not so padded that you can't manage your hands and grip things. 

Shoes/pedals. The Trek comes with "rat traps" -- clips and straps. I've been riding/racing since about 1964 and ride on traps and straps. They're fine. You can maybe shift to clipless down the road, once you know what you're looking at. But in the meantime, get some ROAD riding shoes. These are light and not designed for walking around. But the stiff soles and cleats provide the support and alignment your feet need for smooth pedaling. 

Yeah . . . and it takes some practice to get comfortable with being "tied in" -- I've been riding maybe 40 yrs and recently dumped coming up my steep drive. It's gravel and I need to pick a line. My last words at the bottom of the hill were, "I don't need to loosen my straps" -- and I lost traction and went over on the hill. Fortunately into the mowed grass beside the fence. 

You strap in when you're on the move. Un-strap when you're coming to stops or stop/go stuff. Loosen the straps if you're on the sidewalk or in the drive, thinking about stopping. 

Trek 1500 is a gorgeous bike!


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

I just got a wireless Turbo Elite cyclocomputer. Today I also got 2 water bottles/carriers and some decent gloves and shorts. I'm trying to find a " cool " jersey on ebay. For now I'm just wearing my cross country sleeveless shirt. For the computers, do they just time out by themselves?



Today was my first real ride! I went to the bike shop then back home and to Laguna Beach. I totalled 23 miles or so. I added a pinch of salt to both my waters too and have been eating healthy the past week.


Any other hot tips? So far I know to clean your bike with pledge, and keep your RPMs high and torque low...only really use them on the downhill.


The best is when people yell things at you then you catch them at a stop light and watch them scurry to bury themselves in the seat.

Thanks for all the help guys!


*edit

Also, after a little bit I noticed when I was off the seat pumping I could hear the front kinda making a creeking noise. I'm assuming it's the spokes still breaking in?


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

Usually the stem/bars are the culprit for all of my creeking problems, double check that everything is tight-tight.

Congrats on the new bike!

-Danimal


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Christoff said:


> Any other hot tips?


 Never, ever ask on this forum "What is the best chain lube."


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Will do...


I got Tri-Flow


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Today I did my longest of rides, 31 miles there and back. I went to the Newport area on PCH, it was awesome. I love road biking! My speed has increased greatly and I find myself really hauling sometimes if I'm at the right pace. Towards the beggining another biker passed me so I was trailing him for a while trying to keep up and I got a good workout there. I was really burning towards the end and I have a huge hill going up to my house and I charged it regardless.

What kind of snack(s) do you guys suggest for mid-ride or on breaks? I stopped at Trader Joes and got a little protetin bar myself and kept very well hydraded with water.


I seem to stay on the 2nd ring the majority of the time. How often should I be switching? I try not to overdue it and try to make it on the 2nd ring most the time. I'm dropping it if I have huge hills to take up or I'm at a really fast pace and want all the torque.

I'm still trying to get used to the pedaling motions with the clip-in pedals. Sometimes it feels a bit awkward on the pull up so I find myself just mashing down. I'm also still getting used to where my positions are on the handlebars. Whether I'm dropping down or just resting on the top.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

Just wait...it only gets more fun. 

The best thing you can do for keeping track of your pace and fitness level is get a good cyclocomputer. If you get one that measures cadence (how many rpms you are turning on the cranks) you can find a comfortable rpm range and also find your weak spots where you could use some improvement. Though you shouldn't pay too much attention to speed, if you log all of your rides you really can see improvement over time.

As far as mid-ride nutrition, I bring two water bottles. One with water, one with a sport drink. Many times I will stop off and refil at a gas station along the way. I also bring some sort of energy bar. I'll admit...many times it is just a Snickers bar. It deffinately has enough calories and it keeps me going through the last half of my ride. Energy gels work great too but if it is a longer ride you will probably want some sort of food to keep from bonking.

Don't worry too much about what ring you are in. Just concentrate on pace and cadence and find a gear that works. Many of my riding buddies are always searching around for a good gear (i.e. constantly switching). This makes their speed change all over the place (very annoying if they are in front) and they seem to work much harder. I find a gear with an rpm that suits me and I make it work. Obviously I switch on the hills when needed.

You'll get used to the handle bars. I change every now and then to keep the circulation going in my hands. You'll also get used to the pedals. I have been riding clipless for a while now but when I get tired I find myself mashing too. If you concentrate on a smooth, circular cadence you will develop much more power. When I find myself mashing I begin to concentrate on keeping things smooth and circular and I'll usually gain a few miles per hour at the same effort level. 

Have fun with it! I am a converted mountain biker with a new-found love for the road.

-Danimal


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow, nice long response!

My cyclocomputer does have cadace 


What kind of energy drink do you guys recommend? From what I've read the sports drinks are too sugary ( dilute 50/50 with water? ) 

How often are you dropping all the way down on the handle bars?


----------



## SplijinX (Feb 18, 2005)

Christoff said:


> Wow, nice long response!
> 
> My cyclocomputer does have cadace
> 
> ...


If you are looking for a sports drink that is not sugary, check out Hammer Nutrition's line of products: 

http://www.e-caps.com/za/ECP?PAGE=PRODUCT_CATEGORY&CAT=HAM&OMI=

None of their products contain any simple sugars, so you don't get any energy spikes. Their Hammer Gel's are a good substitute for energy bars that's easy on the stomach and quite tasty.

Their primary energy drinks are Heed and Perpetuem (for longer rides, 2+ hours). I've only tried the orange flavor and personally I don't think there is much to taste (kinda like water with a hint of orange). Has ingredients to keep you hydrated and fueled. Best of all it's the only sports drink I've found, aside from just water, that hasn't cause me to gas up or upset my stomach.

They're a pretty customer oriented company, and they send you a couple freebies the first time you order. Most notably is this "Guide to Success" nutrition handbook that gives you guidence on what you should and shouldn't be putting in your body. Granted the book seems like to geared more towards someone who is racing and they make quite a few references to products they make, I think it's quite insightful (ie I didn't know over-hydrating could actually decrease performance and even lead to death...I was definitely taking on more water than my body could handle before I started reading up on it).

If you're interested I can send you a referal for 15% off your first order and gives me a credit as well. Some bike stores carry their products as well if you want to buy a small amount to try out first. Hope that helps.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

you.... might want to invest in clipless pedals and shoes. i used to think mashing was everything but ive been converted.


----------



## Remyrw (Mar 9, 2004)

*Gloves*

Since no one else has mentioned it I will. Gloves are part of your protective gear just like the helmet, if slightly less life saving. Sure, the padding is nice, but gloves without much padding will still help. It's for when you take a spill. We all remember that as a kid and how painful it was on the palms. Now convert that to going at the speeds we do and falling from that much higher. You can really shred your hands unless they're protected.

I have two pairs of gloves generally (depending on whether I've started breaking in a new pair, sometimes 4) one set for when I want padding and the other for when I just want the protection. I usually wear the ones without padding. They have a tiny bit but mostly are just very cool, have a fluff area on the side for wiping sweat and absorb a tiny bit of the vibration while giving me insurance during a possible fall. The other pair is for when I know I'm going to be on some of the more textured roads, to use a nice term for those things. Rough concrete isn't bad in a car but the vibrations get old fast and my hands tend to notice it first without the padded gloves.

Congrats on coming to road biking, and on the Trek. Great bike. I was going to suggest a Felt F70 but you'd already picked by the time I got here. Hehe, I'm biased, I love my Felt, though I just have the F80, I'm not a good enough rider to make it worth the extra cost yet.

Remy


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Remyrw said:


> Since no one else has mentioned it I will. Gloves are part of your protective gear just like the helmet, if slightly less life saving. Sure, the padding is nice, but gloves without much padding will still help. It's for when you take a spill. We all remember that as a kid and how painful it was on the palms. Now convert that to going at the speeds we do and falling from that much higher. You can really shred your hands unless they're protected.
> 
> I have two pairs of gloves generally (depending on whether I've started breaking in a new pair, sometimes 4) one set for when I want padding and the other for when I just want the protection. I usually wear the ones without padding. They have a tiny bit but mostly are just very cool, have a fluff area on the side for wiping sweat and absorb a tiny bit of the vibration while giving me insurance during a possible fall. The other pair is for when I know I'm going to be on some of the more textured roads, to use a nice term for those things. Rough concrete isn't bad in a car but the vibrations get old fast and my hands tend to notice it first without the padded gloves.
> 
> ...



Yep, I got some nice Pearl Izumi ( whatever it is ) gloves. I do LOVE my bike very much. I don't have anything to compare it to but it serves me VERY well.


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

SplijinX said:


> If you are looking for a sports drink that is not sugary, check out Hammer Nutrition's line of products:
> 
> http://www.e-caps.com/za/ECP?PAGE=PRODUCT_CATEGORY&CAT=HAM&OMI=
> 
> ...


Will water serve me fine enough? I've been pinching salt in it too. Or am I gonna need something with a bit more edge later? What are the best bars to carry with you to snack on?


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

omniviper said:


> you.... might want to invest in clipless pedals and shoes. i used to think mashing was everything but ive been converted.




Did you read my post? ( Not trying to be sarcastic )


----------



## SplijinX (Feb 18, 2005)

Christoff said:


> Will water serve me fine enough? I've been pinching salt in it too. Or am I gonna need something with a bit more edge later? What are the best bars to carry with you to snack on?


I'm not expert at this stuff so take my comments with a grain of salt (haha). According to that nutrition guide and other articles I've read salt contains only 2 of the electrolytes your body uses, sodium and chloride. Others include potassium, calcium, magnesium, etc.

Check out this site to read more on electrolytes: http://science.howstuffworks.com/question565.htm

Depending on what your daily diet consists of, you may be getting enough salt in your system. You only need 250mg up to 500mg (for athletes) of salt a day. A small bag of potato chip has probably 100-150mg, so you do the math.

Some sports drinks will have some of these incorporated, but if you're not training to be the next Lance and eating healthy, water should be fine. Look into taking a multi-vitamin like Centrum if you aren't already, as it contains some electrolytes among other things your body needs. But talk to a doctor if you have any special health needs before make any changes.


----------



## Browns (Jul 6, 2004)

I would vouch for a product called Accelerade. Good stuff, it mixes in a little protein with the sugars to keep you going longer and recover better.


----------



## Slo-dad (Dec 6, 2004)

Christoff said:


> Today I did my longest of rides, 31 miles there and back. I went to the Newport area on PCH, it was awesome. I love road biking! My speed has increased greatly and I find myself really hauling sometimes if I'm at the right pace. Towards the beggining another biker passed me so I was trailing him for a while trying to keep up and I got a good workout there. I was really burning towards the end and I have a huge hill going up to my house and I charged it regardless.
> 
> What kind of snack(s) do you guys suggest for mid-ride or on breaks? I stopped at Trader Joes and got a little protetin bar myself and kept very well hydraded with water.
> 
> ...


It's great to hear that you're enjoying the sport.

I go with Powerbars. Lots of flavors, easy to eat while riding. My daughter is a big fan of Honey Stinger gel and Sharkies (kind of like gummy bears, but better nutrition). There's lots of stuff out there... try different things and find out what you like. I also like Gatorade...some of the other stuff like Accelerade etc is a little nasty... thicker, kind of "creamy" for lack of a better term. Again, try single serving sizes and see what you like.

Use whatever gear will give you a good comfortable cadence at a reasonable effort. That burning beats up your legs. Spin to win!!! Concentrate on round pedal strokes.


----------

